# looking for work



## getmoresnow (Oct 31, 2011)

Hi there, new to the area (Chi burbs) and looking to catch on with a contractor for this season. I've seen adds from Tovar (TSP), KCG and Snow Systems looking for drivers with their own equipment. Can anyone give me insight into these companies (hours/rates/do they pay, stuff like that). I know they all say they're the best to work for, but I want the people who have worked for them opinions. Any other ideas (good/bad companies to work for and why) would be appreciated. Thanks


----------



## erkoehler (Sep 25, 2008)

Only one I'd work for is Tovar, out of all 3.


----------



## brianbrich1 (Dec 3, 2010)

Tovar is good...


----------



## White Nights (Nov 18, 2011)

I've been with Tovar for a few years and have never had a problem


----------



## getmoresnow (Oct 31, 2011)

Thanks for the feedback. I had seen several bad postings about KCG but they always seem to go away on here. Hadn't seen much about Tovar or Snow Systems though someone on here keeps posting a link to ripoff report and there is a company that shows up as a front company for SS.

Thanks again.


----------

